# New Sony Owner



## khaosphotography (May 22, 2014)

i had a sony cybershot dsc w830 and i just got the sony dsc hx400v today any tips for using this camera or neat features i might not normally find out let me know thank you all


----------



## IzzieK (May 22, 2014)

Throw in a picture and let us see what you can do. Ask for a C&C if you want to learn more on how to use your camera.


----------



## khaosphotography (May 23, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Throw in a picture and let us see what you can do. Ask for a C&C if you want to learn more on how to use your camera.


Having issues posting this forum is set up weirdly for posting pics


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 23, 2014)

Go to these photo galleries and create a new thread in whichever sub-forum you think is relevant. 

If you're having difficulty in posting the actual photos, you can upload them to a photo sharing site like flickr or photobucket and copy the image URL from their. 
Then just paste it inside [ IMG ]paste URL here [ /IMG ] tags, make sure there's no space in the tags like I've given. If you're still having difficulty feel free to let us know


----------



## khaosphotography (May 24, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Go to these photo galleries and create a new thread in whichever sub-forum you think is relevant.
> 
> If you're having difficulty in posting the actual photos, you can upload them to a photo sharing site like flickr or photobucket and copy the image URL from their.
> Then just paste it inside [ IMG ]paste URL here [ /IMG ] tags, make sure there's no space in the tags like I've given. If you're still having difficulty feel free to let us know


Thankz I'll have to use my photo bucket then


----------



## khaosphotography (May 25, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Go to these photo galleries and create a new thread in whichever sub-forum you think is relevant.
> 
> If you're having difficulty in posting the actual photos, you can upload them to a photo sharing site like flickr or photobucket and copy the image URL from their.
> Then just paste it inside [ IMG ]paste URL here [ /IMG ] tags, make sure there's no space in the tags like I've given. If you're still having difficulty feel free to let us know





IzzieK said:


> Throw in a picture and let us see what you can do. Ask for a C&C if you want to learn more on how to use your camera.



Here guys I made a macro photo thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/360580-macros-khaos.html#post3240002


----------

